# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Перенос на новую систему

## kidus

Встал вопрос о полном переустановлении 1с 7.7. Торговля и склад 9.2.
Можно ли из старой конфигурации перенести на новую справочник "Контрагенты", "Номенклатура"?
Система (1С) будет установлена с "НОЛЯ".
Будут изменены начальные параметры.

----------


## gfulk

Создайте новый каталог
Перенесите из старого каталога в новый файлы:
sc*.dbf (кроме sc214.dbf)
1ssystem.dbf
1sblob.dbf
1sconst.dbf
1susers.dbf
1cv7.md
1cv7.dd
extforms
все дллки и файлы, которые НЕ *.dbf *.cdx

Откройте новый каталог в конфигураторе и выполните Администрирование/Тестирование и исправление ИБ, причем в опциях укажите "Очищать" и "Удалять" (не помню, как называется).
Получите базу, в которой есть все справочники из старой базы, но ни одного документа

----------


## vovchicnn

Совет от *Gfulk* может и рабочий, но технически проблебный для пользователя, такой транзит подразумевает транзит всех предыдущих ошибок (1cv7.md, 1cv7.dd). Более того, ОЧЬЬЬ сомневаюсь в правильном восстановлении индексов (будете получать ситуацию <объект не обнаружен>). Могу предложить обработку для экспорта/импорта справочников. Разработка не моя, но я ей пользуюсь лет 6. Куда выложить не знаю, пишите в личку. Пришлю.

----------


## gfulk

> Совет от *Gfulk* может и рабочий, но технически проблебный для пользователя, такой транзит подразумевает транзит всех предыдущих ошибок (1cv7.md, 1cv7.dd). Более того, ОЧЬЬЬ сомневаюсь в правильном восстановлении индексов (будете получать ситуацию <объект не обнаружен>). Могу предложить обработку для экспорта/импорта справочников. Разработка не моя, но я ей пользуюсь лет 6. Куда выложить не знаю, пишите в личку. Пришлю.


Для этого предлагаю сделать тестирование и исправление ИБ с очисткой все неразрешенных ссылок.

----------


## Разработчик

Чего мудрите?
Обработка Tranref из комплекта стандартных отчетов и обработок 1С.
На любом диске 1С ИТС. Называется Uniproc  и  Unirepc c подробными описаниями.

----------


## gfulk

> Чего мудрите?
> Обработка Tranref из комплекта стандартных отчетов и обработок 1С.
> На любом диске 1С ИТС. Называется Uniproc  и  Unirepc c подробными описаниями.


tranref не работает с большими текстовыми файлами. Уже обжигался

----------


## Разработчик

> tranref не работает с большими текстовыми файлами. Уже обжигался


3 дня назад перекинул 60 000 номенклатуры и 85 000 единиц измерений.

----------


## gfulk

> 3 дня назад перекинул 60 000 номенклатуры и 85 000 единиц измерений.


На какой системе делали? ОС, файловая система?

----------


## kidus

> Чего мудрите?
> Обработка Tranref из комплекта стандартных отчетов и обработок 1С.
> На любом диске 1С ИТС. Называется Uniproc  и  Unirepc c подробными описаниями.


Спасибо, попробую.
Откуда я-то ж знал !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Разработчик

> На какой системе делали? ОС, файловая система?


3 Назад на Win7, а месяц назад на XP - NTFS.
1С 7.7 Торговля Склад, Комплексная, SQL и DBF.

Спецы об этом знают (без обид).

_Добавлено через 21 минуту 24 секунды_



> Спасибо, попробую.
> Откуда я-то ж знал !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Чего мудрите - относится не к Вам.

----------


## OlegSh

На любом диске ИТС есть файлы: Export77.ert - выгрузка, Import77.ert - загрузка это подходит для одинаковых конфигураций, что вам и нужно. Пользовался только недавно.

----------


## gfulk

> 3 Назад на Win7, а месяц назад на XP - NTFS.
> 1С 7.7 Торговля Склад, Комплексная, SQL и DBF.
> 
> Спецы об этом знают (без обид).
> 
> _Добавлено через 21 минуту 24 секунды_
> 
> 
> Чего мудрите - относится не к Вам.


Лет 5 назад столкнулся с проблемой: при переносе информации tranrefом из ТиС в ТиС перенеслись не все клиенты/номенклатура. Попробовал еще раз. Та же фигня. Результирующие текстовые файлы были не особо большими. Попробовал разобраться. Выяснилось, что 1С 7.7 работает с текстовыми файлами через одно место - она их полностью загружает в память. Соответственно, если размер файла больше, чем свободной памяти, то перенести не получится. Причем ошибки 1С не выдаст. С тех пор с подозрением отношусь к текстовым выгрузкам

----------


## Разработчик

> С тех пор с подозрением отношусь к текстовым выгрузкам


Нужно было подключить v7plus.dll. Первый раз использовал в 98 или 99 году.

----------


## gfulk

> Нужно было подключить v7plus.dll. Первый раз использовал в 98 или 99 году.


И? 1С станет выдавать ошибки? Или более бережно к памяти относится начнет?

З.Ы. v7plus.dll стараюсь подключать везде, тк без него, скажем, стандартные выгрузки не идут

----------


## kidus

А не поясните, каким обрабом происходит "подключение" v7plus.dll?
Я так понимаю библиотека "лежит" в папке конфигурации.

----------


## Разработчик

[QUOTE=gfulk;95818]И? 1С станет выдавать ошибки? Или более бережно к памяти относится начнет?

Прочти v7plus.als, а не задавай глупых вопросов (ты называешь себя профи).

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 54 секунды_



> А не поясните, каким обрабом происходит "подключение" v7plus.dll?
> Я так понимаю библиотека "лежит" в папке конфигурации.


Дополнительно положите в папку \1Cv77\BIN\
Одни обработки ищут в папке конфигурации, другие в \1Cv77\BIN\

----------


## gfulk

> А не поясните, каким обрабом происходит "подключение" v7plus.dll?
> Я так понимаю библиотека "лежит" в папке конфигурации.


v7plus.dll должна лежать в папке, где находится Ваша конфигурация. Если она там есть, но 1С выдает ошибку, сделайте следующее:
Зайдите в папку, где лежит v7plus.dll, сделайте ярлык на этот файл и в ярлыке пропишите в строке "объект": regsvr32 "объект" и запустите его. Библиотека пропишется в Вашей системе

_Добавлено через 40 секунд_
>ты называешь себя профи
Ссылку дайте

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 3 секунды_
И скажите, сколько времени будут переносится все справочники, если количество элементов приближается к 100000? (а это нередко) Мой способ позволяет за 5 минут создать полную копию базы без документов и их движений (переносятся только справочники и константы). Впрочем, если он не нужен, можете им не пользоваться. Это лично мое ноухау

----------


## Разработчик

Перенос 60 000 номенклатуры и 85 000 единиц измерений занял занял мин 40 под dbf и около 1 часа под SQL.

----------


## gfulk

> Перенос 60 000 номенклатуры и 85 000 единиц измерений занял занял мин 40 под dbf и около 1 часа под SQL.


Рад за Вас. Видимо, в этом споре истина не родится

----------


## kidus

Разработчик, вот мне интересно где это ты прочитал про меня, что я профи!!!!!
Можно я не буду рассказывать мою историю приобщения к АДИН ЭС. Я думаю, что это не очень интересно.
Но что б до конца всем было понятно: я в 1с-ке ------   НУБ!!!!!
Поэтому я ищу помощь в интернете.
А живу я в таких ЕБЕНЯХ.... Куда добраться сейчас можно только на вертолёте.
И естественно: "ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ"!!!

----------


## gfulk

>Разработчик, вот мне интересно где это ты прочитал про меня, что я профи!!!!!

kidus, видимо он не Вас имеет в виду...

----------


## Разработчик

> Разработчик, вот мне интересно где это ты прочитал про меня, что я профи!!!!!


Вы не внимательно прочитали сообщение.
Это относится к gfulk.

Форум настроен так, что ответы по разным сообщениям одной ветки складываются в одно (что вызывает иногда путаницу).

_Добавлено через 23 минуты 9 секунд_
Для gfulk .
В одном из ранних Ваших сообщений, вы назвали меня "не спецом".
Я считаю, только профи может оценивать других по своей специализации.

----------


## gfulk

>В одном из ранних Ваших сообщений, вы назвали меня "не спецом".
Я считаю, только профи может оценивать других по своей специализации.

Я вообще стараюсь воздерживаться от комментариев относительно квалификации других людей. Если это было, приношу свои извинения. Ссылку дадите?

----------


## kidus

Всё... запустил новую систему.
Перенос справочников не понадобился.
Тему можно закрыть.
Но тема очень полезная, узнал много нового.
Всем большое спасибо за помощь.

----------


## vovchicnn

Просто открываешь БД-Источник, запускашь СТАНДАРТНУЮ обработку переноса справочников.
Если это не поможет, пиши. Чем могу - помогу.  Имей в виду: работа = деньги. Так, на телефон. Пиши, я помогу со своей стороны.

----------


## kidus

vovchicnn, спасибо, конечно, но я воспользовался (пришлось воспользоваться) бескорыстным советом от gfulk. Там где он советует создавать новый каталог. Работает на 100%. Такое знание программы вызывает чувство глубокого уважения.

----------


## kidus

Опять встал вопрос о "переустановке" 1С.
Уже в другой организации.
Система (редакция 8,7).  Работает аж с 2003 года.
Размер базы полтора гига.
Накопилось  много ошибок.
Вопросы:
1) Стоит ли переходить на 9,2?
2) Можно ли при перехоте на чистую систему сохранить номенклтуру и справочники?
3) Можно ли на чистую систему перенести остаки на складе?

----------


## Разработчик

Обновлять опасно из-за ошибок.
Переходить с нового года.
Справочники и остатки переносятся (см выше).

----------


## gfulk

>1) Стоит ли переходить на 9,2?
Стоит только в том случае, если доработок стандартной конфигурации немного или от них можно безболезненно отказаться. Иначе лучше остаться на 8.7 или ставить сразу Управление торговлей - там многие вкусные фичи уже "в базе".
>2) Можно ли при перехоте на чистую систему сохранить номенклтуру и справочники?
Можно.
>3) Можно ли на чистую систему перенести остаки на складе?
Можно. С условием выполнения [2]

----------


## kidus

Номенклатуру и справочники перенёс.
Сработал метод от gfulk-a. При копировании в новый каталог.
А если не сложно, можно ли по=подробнее о переносе остатков?

----------


## Разработчик

Существует много обработок по перносу остатков. Они зависят от конфигураций.
В вашем случае воспользуйтесь стандартной обработкой из дополнительных возможностей конфигурации 9.2: Выгрузка данных из конфигурации "Торговля+Склад" редакции 8.7 в редакцию 9.2.

----------


## kidus

Решили, что остаёмся на редакции 8.7.
Вопрос не снят!
Как перенести остатки товаров на "чистую" (после переноса номенклатуры и контрагентов) конфигурациюИ?
Где эти стандартные обработки?
Где дополнительные возможности?
Ну объясните мне, пожалуйста.
Если идём:
-Операции
-Обрабатка

То какую выбрать обработку в окне "Выбор обработки"?

----------


## Разработчик

1. Открываешь чистую новую конфигурацию 9.2 в режиме Предприятия.
2. Меню Сервис - дополнительные возможности.
3. Выгрузка данных из конфигурации "Торговля+Склад" редакции 8.7 в редакцию 9.2.
4. В колонке Файл видим имя внешней обработки. 
   Она находится в папке базыданных 9.2\Extforms.
5. Запускаем эту обработку из конфигурации 8.7 (Файл - открыть - папка базыданных 9.2\Extforms) и выгружаем данные.
6. Запускаем обработку из базы 9.2 и загружаем данные.

----------


## kidus

Разработчик, это понятно!!
А если остаться на конфигурации 8.7?

----------


## gfulk

> Разработчик, это понятно!!
> А если остаться на конфигурации 8.7?


Я такие обработки писал всегда ручками, каждый раз под конкретную конфигурацию (8.7 в силу возраста типовыми не бывают, в принципе :)))

Алгоритм действий таков:
1. Берем отчет по остаткам и немного дорабатываем его (скажем, при выводе на экран строчки, посылаем код товара, его остаток и себестоимость в текстовый файл).
2. Формируем его по каждой фирме/каждому складу. Вместо суммы, понятное дело, выбираем себестоимость
3. У нас получилось несколько текстовых файлов (по количеству фирм/складов). Тут надо написать обработку, которая будет их читать и формировать два документа - ввод остатков и ввод партий (в 8.7 это ДВА документа).
4. Профит!

----------


## Разработчик

Если мне память не изменяет в 8.7 должна быть стандартная обработка переноса 8.7 на 8.7. И плюсом в 8.7 есть стандартная обработка свертки базы данных на определенное число.

----------


## gfulk

Несколько засад:
1. Управленческий учет расходится в финансовым (в 8.7 это не только возможно, но и бывает регулярно). Узнаем, каким отчетом (упр или фин) пользуются на предприятии, им и выгружаем.
2. Отрицательные остатки. Тут ничего не поделаешь. Они станут нулями и, естественно, общая себестоимость в старой и новой базах сходится не будут

_Добавлено через 55 секунд_



> Если мне память не изменяет в 8.7 должна быть стандартная обработка переноса 8.7 на 8.7. И плюсом в 8.7 есть стандартная обработка свертки базы данных на определенное число.


Такая обработка может работать несколько суток и не факт, что она завершится успешно - в некоторых версиях очень неприятные ошибки

_Добавлено через 32 секунды_
Я имею в виду обработку свертки базы

----------


## kidus

Запустил свёртку базы делает уже 7 часов...
Чёрт с ними, с этими остатками... Вручную забьют.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 40 секунд_
Поясните ещё с учётами (Финансовый и Управленческий).
Если Упр. учет совсем не вести, а только финансовый чем это грозит.
И что это вообще такое?
В этой организации фин.учет - по среднему.
Упр.учет - фифо.
Из-за этого у них в отчетах вечные нестыковки?

----------


## Разработчик

По управленческому учету можно ставить что угодно, а по финансовому бухи сдают отчетность.
В расходной накладной по управленческому учету стоит 100 руб (это просил клиент), а фактически заплатил 50р (по фин учету ставим 50).

----------


## gfulk

> Запустил свёртку базы делает уже 7 часов...
> Чёрт с ними, с этими остатками... Вручную забьют.
> 
> _Добавлено через 6 минут 40 секунд_
> Поясните ещё с учётами (Финансовый и Управленческий).
> Если Упр. учет совсем не вести, а только финансовый чем это грозит.
> И что это вообще такое?
> В этой организации фин.учет - по среднему.
> Упр.учет - фифо.
> Из-за этого у них в отчетах вечные нестыковки?


Главное отличие - Управленческий учет ведется по всем фирмам в целом, финансовый - по каждой фирме в отдельности (соответственно, отчеты по упр учету формируются целиком, по фин учету - раздельно)

_Добавлено через 45 секунд_
Так что только финансовый учет вести у Вас не получится :)))

----------


## kidus

gfulk, вот я не понял....
Фирма только одна.
Склад один 
Несколько магазинов.
Как вести учет?
Что ставить в начальных настройках фин. учёта  и  упр. учёта?
ЛИФО, ФИФО, или вообще тогда не учитывать какой-нибудь?
Вести только один фин. или упр?
Блин!!!! В организации с 2003 года работают...
Никто ни чего не знает!!!

----------


## gfulk

Так. Давайте подытожим. Фирма одна, следовательно и фин и упр учет должны совпадать (по определению). Соответственно, во ВСЕХ документах следует выставлять флаг "общ" (общий, то есть и фин и упр). Если это будет не так, то, скажем, отчет Упр остатки товаров будет показывать не то же, что Фин остатки товаров. Также нужно поставить одинаковый способ списания себестоимости. Лучше, если это будет ФИФО, иначе черт ногу сломит :)

----------


## kidus

ну понятно... А то у них фин. учет - по среднему, а упр.учет - ФИФО!!!
А в документах учет - общий.
Ещё раз всем большое спасибо...
Побольше бы таких форумчан!!!!
Если что в Photoshop надо сделать - обращайтесь!
Я в нём уже 7 лет профессионально.
На крепкую тройку знаю!!!

----------


## gfulk

kidus, заметано

----------


## stalker52rus

> kidus, заметано


прив, тут в начале темы про новую базу вы все писали , так я недавно тож этой хренью парился , и нашел в нете тему про батник , пишишь батник и в копии базы запускаешь ну а после пары мин в конфигураторе  проверку с очисткой и удалением ) намного быстрее вот если че  что в батнике должно быть , может пригодиться 
************************************
rem Очищаем служебные папки
del New_Stru
del Syslog

rem Удаляем индексы, списки и шаблоны программиста
del *.cdx
del *.lst
del 1cv7srct.st

rem Удаляем документы
del dt*.*
del dh*.*

del 1sjourn.dbf
del 1scrdoc.dbf
del 1sdnlock.dbf

rem Очищаем регистры и последовательности (для компоненты Оперативный учёт)
del 1sstream.dbf
del rg*.*
del ra*.*
*****************************

----------


## gfulk

stalker52rus, спасибо, те же яйца, только вид сбоку

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 20 секунд_
Только нельзя делать так
del dt*.*
del dh*.*
Нужно:
del d*.dbf

(с регистрами так же)

----------

